
ob xkcd submission - brk
http://www.xkcd.com/389/
======
icey
Downvoting, oh how I long for thee.

~~~
far33d
I don't get it - posting xkcd is too "reddit". But complaining about how
people are posting xkcd comics isn't?

~~~
ecommercematt
Both of you have points. This leaves me wondering about the process by which
submissions make it to the front page. Is this described/written-up somewhere?

~~~
dfranke
As of a few days ago, you can just RTFS :-)

    
    
      (= gravity* 1.4 timebase* 120 front-threshold* 1)
    
      (def frontpage-rank (s (o gravity gravity*))
        (/ (- (realscore s) 1)
           (expt (/ (+ (item-age s) timebase*) 60) gravity)))

------
sayrer
So what is yc material? Well, I don't know, but I do like submissions that I
wouldn't otherwise see. For the submitter, that requires time, research, and
perhaps thought.

I don't like stuff like this. It's the hacker version of email forwards from
distant relatives.

~~~
spydez
There's also the fact that about 99% of us here probably already have xkcd
bookmarked (and checked twice daily) and thus don't need every new xkcd comic
submitted here too.

~~~
aikiai
RSS saves lines.

------
redorb
yeah not yc material (Although my commenting on it probably helps it stay
here) (paradox)

